# Do women want to have sex as much as men do?



## Jake_Bolton (Jun 17, 2012)

SO yeah i was just wondering cuz guys always think about sex and watch porn and stuff, so i was thinking do women also feel the same?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My guy doesn't watch porn. I don't watch porn.

I think about sex a LOT. Then I text him what Im thinking.

Women like sex. Some women don't. Some men don't.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, some of us are definitely lusty! I cannot say "as much as men" because I've never been a man. I do think we (women) can turn it off and on a lot more easily, and that's it not quite as much of a biological urge -- more like a choice?

I dunno, gals, what do the rest of you think?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had blue vag before :rofl: Truth.


----------



## Jake_Bolton (Jun 17, 2012)

Whats a "blue vag"?

Wait i think i know, people call it blue waffle lol. But what is that anyway?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OH man, I'm not going to explain things to you. It's the equivalent to Blue Balls.

Women like sex. They like sex with men who like sex. They like having sex with men who fulfill their emotional needs.

Just find a woman who likes sex. We're out there. I'm taken though. He's sleepin' off our morning session now.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Pretty sure that That_Girl was riffing on the idea of blue balls.

Same, just different


----------



## Jake_Bolton (Jun 17, 2012)

NEVER had "Blue Balls" LMAO [Red bull!]


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I don't believe you.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been blue balled... it sucks... though it was not done purposely
.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

A lotta women feel the same. Y'know those chicks you call "hoes"...they love sex. Ha, but us married ladies do too. I think about sex all the time and I watch porn. *shrug*


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes. How do you think the human race survived? 
If women didn't actually like sex, men wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Neither of us watches porn. We both like sex...a LOT. He's just having some problems right now, which affect it. So, yea, women think about sex too. It isn't just a "guy thing"

& that girl.... LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

If you are talking generalities, then generally, yes, the average man will have a stronger drive for sex than the average woman. The average male's hormonal ****tail includes a really large dose of testosterone (roughly 10 times the amount in the average female), so physically the average man starts out with a headstart in that department.  However, it's estimated that around 20% of males have lower drives for whatever reason.

The average woman's drive is often more complex - affected by many variables...but what she may lack physiologically, can often be made up by the state of her mind. 

Sex Drive: How Do Men and Women Compare?

That said ... individuals vary greatly ... some women want it just as much or more than a man, some men want it less than a woman ... even the SAME individual can vary greatly over their lifetime, bouncing back and forth between wanting more, wanting less.

Vive la difference!


----------



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Well, some of us are definitely lusty! I cannot say "as much as men" because I've never been a man. I do think we (women) can turn it off and on a lot more easily, and that's it not quite as much of a biological urge -- more like a choice?
> 
> I dunno, gals, what do the rest of you think?


lamaga: I disagree with you, it's hard to turn it on just so(without help from H anyway). And when it's turned on, then it turns into a biological urge that won't go away in days.
I don't think the urges differ much, only that women need another kind of and more prelude.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Sofie, you disagree cordially, which is always welcomed!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine is on right now and I haven't touched Hubs since this morning.

But dang he looks hot in those jammie pants :rofl: he does!


----------



## Corum (Jun 7, 2012)

My wife USED to. Then early menopause reared it's ugly head.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My sex drive has always been high except for a couple of years when the kiddies were babies. I used to have full on fantasies about sleeping...all night long in those days.

I don't know if my drives is the same as a mans cause I'm a woman and have been since birth  so i only know about my own female perspective... which is different from the next womans perspective.


----------

